# Ever heard of Benotto frames?



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

A Benotto steel frame was my first venture into building a real road bike. I bought it from Steve Hed in the early '80's. Steve Hed is now building wheels used by pro cyclists, and has also worked with Lance Armstrong.

The Benotto was heavy but did have racing geometry. I believe they were used by Roger de Vlaeminck and the Brooklyn Belgian cycling team in the '70's


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

looks like they've given up making real road bikes...

Benotto Bicycle | Bikes


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Italian Benotto or later Mexican Benotto?

Not sure when they moved everything to Mexico, but I suspect it was in the 80's. The Italian bikes are nice. There are some Mexican bikes that are okay, too, some had a tendency to break, if I recall correctly.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> Italian Benotto or later Mexican Benotto?
> 
> Not sure when they moved everything to Mexico, but I suspect it was in the 80's. The Italian bikes are nice. There are some Mexican bikes that are okay, too, some had a tendency to break, if I recall correctly.


Or Sam Benotto?


----------

